# Menstrual type cramping/Middle back pain



## 21024

Hi everyone!! I am new to the site. I hope that someone out there can answer a few questions for me !!! I was diagnoised with IBS and Gerd approximately 5 years ago. I am a 36 year old female. In the last year I have been really suffering and just want to feel better. I just would like to ask some questions to see if I am suffering from typical IBS problems. This is a my symptoms:Soft stools or diarreha however always strain to go to the bathroom.Bad menstual type cramping and middle back pain at night. (keeps me awake) This is constant and not just when it is that time of month. My cycle is normal. This is a major symptom I would like to know if anybody else experiences. I did get my tubes tied a year and half ago..Nausea.Severe bloating.heartburn.burning in chest.night sweats.Stomach tenderness to the touch.RGT side pain/tenderness that goes into back. mostly at night.Lft side pain under breast.blood and mucus in stool. Recently had an upperGI W/ small bowel follow through. Came back normal. My digestion goes extremely fast. Food basically goes right through me. Is this typical for IBS suffers? This test gave me a horrible headache and made me sick and I threw up for two days. Has this happened to anybody else? What would cause this to happen?I had an abdominal xray. Came back normal.I will be going in for a colonoscopy and EDG next week. Can this test show problems with the gallbladder? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## 14013

hia, well these are the ones i can relate to personally...nausea, that be be realllly bad sometimei dont think i get bloating which made the doc think i didnt have IBS but maybe ii just skipped this onei have generalised chest things like, palpitations, pressure, discomfort occasionaly night sweats but these are rare for medefinate stomach tendernessdefinatly right side tenderness going into back, varys times for me, i get it more after dinner time going into night than in the morningblood and mucus on occassionsi dont think ive had any major tests done bit the food going through you thing happens to me when im bad and i know alot of IBSers get that


----------



## 14013

oh i forgot the main point, the middle back pain thing, i have had sooo many problems with that one, a major symptom for me last year and recently started again is the back pains so id say that was definatly IBS


----------



## 21024

Hi Sophie22,Thanks for the feed back. How about the menstrual type cramping that comes on at night along with the backache? Have you had that too? Those issues started after having my tubes tied. So trying to figure out which area the pain is coming from.


----------



## 14013

well thats what im not too sure about because i cant really describe the type of pain it is, when you say middle back do you mean low middle? i get that and higher up in my back too, like behind the main part of my stomach but for the last couple of days its been low middle back like where i get period pains and i did actually think at one point when the pain was round my hip area too that it felt very like periody pains because i actually had to check i had taken my pill so i guess it could be the same pain you get. although then again as you say it started after you had your tubes done so its your call id say to what you think the cause is. have you asked the doctor of the tubes could be the culprit?


----------



## 14013

also i might just mention mines not always night time it can chaange bit its mostly evenings, but IBS is a very individual thing


----------



## 21024

I would say my back pain in directly behind my navel to behind my ribs. The pain is relieved after I get up for awhile. I have tried pain relieves and antispamastics. It doesn't take it away. It sucks because I can't sleep. I am so uncomfortable.


----------



## 21024

I am having a colonoscopy and EDG next week. I had both 5 years ago and had polps removed. It was normal otherwise. If it doesn't show anything I just do not know what direction (doctor wise) I should go in. Anybody with IBS symptoms has got get frustrated going to the doctor all the time and getting prescribed medication that doesn't relieve the problem. It does for me.


----------



## Jazzi7

I found this interesting since I don't experience most of what you are describing except I do experience the lower back pain etc... Yet I'd never thought it was anything to do with IBS... Maybe it's not completely related with me but it's interesting to note. I will begin to be more aware of my IBS vs. my back pain now and see if it is related at all...


----------



## hope*

I get cramping and back pain to.With the back pain it can go away for a week or two then its back and still dont understand, when i see my doctor in a few weeks time im going to have a chat to him about it.I find placing a water bottle up against my back helps.


----------



## kazzy3

Hi DJ just to let you know I moved this topic to the women's forum.







, I think you'll get a better response here. I can totally relate, I hade my tubes tied 5 years ago after my last son was born. I've had ibs symptoms since my teens, but since the procedure my ibs has gotten worse and I have many of the same symptoms you do.


----------



## 21024

Kazzy3,Thanks for moving the post!! I have had alot of problems since having my tubes tied. I would say since my last pregnancy and tubal my IBS and Gerd has also gotten worse.I have had a several problems and just do not what direction to go in for help. I do not know what the root cause is of all the symptoms. My regular doctor (who I just started seeing the last 9 months) probably just thinks I am a hypercondriac. I have really just been tollerating symptoms until the are really bothersome. You just go home with more and more medication that doesn't help or solve the problem.Here is a list of all the symptoms I have had since the tubal:1. My periods where irregular right after and was put on birth control pills for 3 months-Problem solved.2. I had an abnormal pap smear for the 1st time in my life and had a biopsy done. The gynocologist i was seeing never said anything about the biopsy and told me to have a Pap smear every six months. ( I stopped seeing him due to a bad bed side manner and didn't explain anything) My Pap smears have been normal since.3. I have seen spots of blood and small amount of discharge coming from my bladder. I also have had lack of bladder control. No infection present- This is still ongoing. My new doctor has not said too much about this and told me to do the bladder strengthing exercises. My kidney's were checked are fine.4. I have had depression and an anxious feeling.5. Headaches.6. Cramping down my arms and legs.7. worse IBS symptoms diarrhea, urgency, though loose still staining to go, recently brite red blood and darker blood mixed in them.8. Right side abdominal pain. Menstrual type cramping/middle back pain at night. Have notice the menstrual type cramping and back pain seem to be relieved for a few days after I finished my period. However starts up again after the few days and continues for the rest of the month.9. I have also noticed more facial hair growth.Can anybody related?


----------



## 16675

Have you had your hormone levels checked?


----------



## 21024

No, I do not think they have checked my horomones. I had a complete blood count and an antibody blood screening. Both came back fine.Not really sure what kind of blood work would check horomone levels?


----------



## kazzy3

Hi again DJ. Wow it's weird I've had a lot of the same symptoms you have, including the irregular periods, although I am 41 and as I said this started about 5 years ago after my last son was born. I've heard some time ago that women who have had tubal ligations may go through early menopause. I too have irregular periods etc. The medical community seems to downplay the possibility but I wonder.


----------



## 21024

I do have alot of symptoms of pre-menopause. I read that one risk of a tubal is, if they damage the blood flow to your ovaries it can throw your body into Menopause. I talked to my regular doctor about it. He doesn't think there is any link to the tubal causing my symptoms. I have been skeptical.My biggest complaint is the back pain, abdominal pain and cramping. Which could be caused my so many things. Since diarreha, heartburn and blood in the stool were also present. He wanted to send me to a stomach specialist. ( since all other testing for Kidney and bladder problems, blood work ect.. came back fine) I did have a coloscopy and EDG 5 years ago which showed nothing but polps in the esphagus/colon and internal hemmroids. I am having these test done again next week. I kind of feel it is a waste of time. I do have crohns disease/colitis in my family. So thought well I have to start somewhere. l'LL start there to make sure I wasn't misdiagnoised. If nothing shows up this time. I plan on going to see another gynocologist. So you have gotten not answers?


----------



## mally

Any of you with these symptoms should know that computer monitors can trigger this.Not just myself, but there's many other testimonials, as you can see via the below site.Furthermore, there's an excerpt on the below site re: various people who began bleeding due to monitors - including a Shetreet vs. Sharp lawsuit, as well as Swedish people cited in the online book "Black On White" who suffered bleeding throat and menstrual bleeding.(I, too, suffered bleeding from SOME monitors, but OTHER monitors caused me NOT-SUCH-EXTREME symptoms.http://www.freewebs.com/eclectives/monitorpain.htm


----------

